# Quintette Buck



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

This buck was killed right at darkTuesday just south ofQuintette hwyjust across the RR tracks. His twin brother got away.Somebody has been feedng them good around there...........Thanks.

18" wide...8pt...180#


----------



## QUARTERBACK (Dec 8, 2009)

hey did you kill him on the wma or private land, nice buck


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Great buck .. Congrats !


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice buck! was it killed yesterday? great buck all year long but especially for December!!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought the season wasnt open until Saturday????


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *PensacolaEd (12/10/2009)*I thought the season wasnt open until Saturday????


Same here!!!!!!!?


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

> *PensacolaEd (12/10/2009)*I thought the season wasnt open until Saturday????


s

Yeah whats up with that???:nonono


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Road Kill possibly???:letsdrink


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Haters.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Collard (12/10/2009)*Haters.




haters please explain how?


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Collard (12/10/2009)*This buck was killed right at darkTesda just south ofQuintette hwyjust across the RR tracks. His twin brother got away.Somebody has been feedng them good around there...........Thanks.
> 
> 18" wide...8pt...180#




Not a hater just wondering...You stated, "killed right at darkTuesday just south ofQuintette hwyjust across the RR tracks" You have to expect they everyone is going to want to know at least the 5 W's...So have you got a permit or what...as far as who been feeding em...could be RJ if he still has that land right there. Anywho nice deer...bow or gun...BBob


----------



## Blazerboy (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Buck. Don't understand the "haters" comment. Last year Spooney put a bogus post on here stating he killed a 6pt in Blackwater after the season was over just to see people's reactions. I hope this isn't another bogus post. If the buck was killed out of season I hope it was road kill. Spooney was visited by a couple of game wardens investigating his post.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If it was south of the highway, it wasn't road kill.

So, is thisa bow kill, rifle kill, shotgun, 2x4, what was the method of dispatching this deer ? What were the circumstances ? Everybody likes to hear the story.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the rest of the story.............There were two, they ran from the north side of the road to the south and one didn't make it even though the collision was trying to be avoided. The deer died south of Quintete road. He was killed with a Detroit 2500. 

Remember that old saying........."When you assume something it can make an ASS-out of U and ME." (ASSUME)


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

*Collard,:nonono You sir "maybe" one of these:*</DIV>







</DIV></DIV>*The traditional definition of a troll refers to a member of a community or usenet group who makes posts deliberately** designed to attract responses of outrage or indignation. It is the troll's intent to "hook" unsuspecting members into responding, (hence the term "trolling"), thus providing him/her self with the satisfaction of knowing they have impact on others.
</DIV>** 
*</DIV>*A distinction must be made between true trolls, newbies who are undergoing growing pains as they attempt to adjust to community standards, and regular community members who simply have strong but otherwise harmless, dissenting opinions. *</DIV></DIV>*Bad Collard, Bad oke*</DIV></DIV>*BBob*</DIV></DIV></DIV>
</DIV>


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Collard (12/10/2009)*Here's the rest of the story.............There were two, they ran from the north side of the road to the south and one didn't make it even though the collision was trying to be avoided. The deer died south of Quintete road. He was killed with a Detroit 2500.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that old saying........."When you assume something it can make an ASS-out of U and ME." (ASSUME)




could have avoided all of it by just posting the story when you posted the pic:doh


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/10/2009)*nice buck! was it killed yesterday? great buck all year long but especially for December!!!


i honestly didnt even notice it wasnt in season.lol anyways, nice buck! nothing wrong with a roadkill..


----------



## bottom cleaner (Dec 11, 2009)

this was a great buck. i did everything i could do to miss it but i didnt. anyone hunting in the area of the power lines and tracks has a great shot at his twin brother. and thanks to whoever is feeding there.


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome bottom cleaner...noticed thats your first visit/post..........


----------



## bottom cleaner (Dec 11, 2009)

i look alot but dont have much time to chat, but i hat to explain about this buck so collard dont get bombarded. thanks for the welcome


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Kind of sounds like Collard wasn't going to give the whole details of the story until everyone started busting his balls. :bpts


----------



## wyatteiv (Nov 8, 2007)

That deer came off our hunting club based on the info. Glad to know he wasnt poached. Hopefully his twin will come by to see me.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey I just said he was "killed". Some of you guys jumped to conclusions. That's not my fault. Only one guy had enough sense to think it through. And a couple were just happy to acknowledge a good buck no matter how he died. Don't blame me for your ASSumptions.

But yes I told as much of the story as I wanted. Simply because people are so quick to jump on people on here. Keyboard cowboys and whatnot. Forum wardens. You guys that responded here aren't bad. I've seen bad on here, but don't recall the who's. I just remember seeing some threads that got pretty bad because of others assumptions and self-righteous opinions. All's good. Good luck to all this year and Merry Christmas.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks hes been eating all our corn, you saved me some money! just curious did he make it off the road?


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Collard (12/11/2009)*Hey I just said he was "killed". Some of you guys jumped to conclusions. That's not my fault. Only one guy had enough sense to think it through. And a couple were just happy to acknowledge a good buck no matter how he died. Don't blame me for your ASSumptions.
> 
> But yes<U> I told as much of the story as I wanted</U>.


Right. Because you wanted to mislead. Otherwise, why not tell the WHOLE story (and TRUTH at that) from the start? Man, you have integrity written all over you.


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Why is it that when someone assumes something and jumps to a conclusion they seem so upset when called on it!!! The whole story was not told, but not a lot of quietens were not ask before judgement was passed!!! Way to keep'em honest Collard!:clap


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

When he said "his twin brother got away", it sure sounds like he ment to hit the deer. Also, It was illegal to go and get the deer since deer season was closed.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

> *speckbuster (12/12/2009)*. Also, It was illegal to go and get the deer since deer season was closed.




I was not aware that it was illegal to get the deer since season was closed. I thought that since it was a roadkill then it would not manner if the season was open. Is this really true? just curious


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *HaterAide (12/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (12/11/2009)*Hey I just said he was "killed". Some of you guys jumped to conclusions. That's not my fault. Only one guy had enough sense to think it through. And a couple were just happy to acknowledge a good buck no matter how he died. Don't blame me for your ASSumptions.
> ...


I did tell the truth there Ann Landers. I guess you think everything you read in the news is the WHOLE story too huh? I simply stated a deer was killed and where. My intentions should have not been a part of it. No misleading, just the truth. If you were misled that's your fault for, once again, making assumptions.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *speckbuster (12/12/2009)*When he said "his twin brother got away", it sure sounds like he ment to hit the deer. Also, It was illegal to go and get the deer since deer season was closed.


Ever heard of sarcasm SPECK? You guys are ridiculous. It's not illegal when it's reported to the FWC and FHP and the FWC tells you to take it home. Oh wait I forgot to tell that part in the original post. I guess I was misleading everyone again. Darn it all. I'm so sorry:reallycrying


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Collard (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *speckbuster (12/12/2009)*When he said "his twin brother got away", it sure sounds like he ment to hit the deer. Also, It was illegal to go and get the deer since deer season was closed.
> ...


Correct; because you left out important details ON PURPOSE, to make the rest of us believe you had shot the buck and it was your accomplishment. Hell, you didn't even hit the deer with your vehicle! Had you told the WHOLE story, with ALL the necessary details from the start, this thread wouldn't have close to 30 replies already, making YOU look like the asshole (which your picture kind of confirms anyway)


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

It takes some true loop eared jackasses to conclude something without first asking questions! And then you cast judgement based on your so called standards that we all know is double sided! Collard did not tell the whole story, however it's his story! Nice buck, hate to here of the damage to the truck. Oh wait you left that out too. better tell everyonebefore someone else gets offended because you did not tell the WHOLE story!!!


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

it is still illegal. if a game warden says he doesn't mind if u shoot a deer at night, it doesn't make it legal. it just means he isn't enforcing it. If it were legal, there would be a lot of "road kill" deer. Anyways, it is a fine buck. I could see why someone would cross twolanes and run into the ditch to hit him.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

WHY CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALLLONNGG!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

It is a fine buck, it is also a fine thuck that would not even cross one lane of traffic to run you over with, much less a fine bucksuch as that. And as for the ones that say that you would not load it up, what then just leave it? Becouse if you say yes you are a lier, or edit, or both!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *gmlee (12/12/2009)*It is a fine buck, it is also a fine thuck that would not even cross one lane of traffic to run you over with, much less a fine bucksuch as that. *And as for the ones that say that you would not load it up, what then just leave it? Becouse if you say yes you are a lier, or edit, or both!*






*If that is not the truth I dont know what is. We loaded one up last year that we hit. No need in meat getting wasted and you might as well have something for all the damage the deer will cause to your truck. *


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Blazerboy (12/10/2009)*Nice Buck. Don't understand the "haters" comment. Last year Spooney put a bogus post on here stating he killed a 6pt in Blackwater after the season was over just to see people's reactions. I hope this isn't another bogus post. If the buck was killed out of season I hope it was road kill. Spooney was visited by a couple of game wardens investigating his post.




Thanks Don. For the record, the FWC came by and took about ten minutes to determine that it was a joke. I apologized to them for their wasted time. They said they have to report every call they get. Never-the-less, the lesson is, people cannot deal with posts that are meant to be funny or in any way intended to be a ruse. Even if you have no intentions of harm, people on the forum are immediately suspicious EVEN when you give an explanation. So, probably better to not do it unless you want to get the backlash. I learned that lesson the hard way. I'll keep my sense of humor to only "in person" jesting. 



BTW, really nice buck.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not really worried about the detailsabout how it was killed. If I had hit it with my truck, I would have shown pics of the damage to the truck also. Plus, mentioning that I smoked it with my truck would have probably been one of the first things I meantioned. Example: Look at this big SOB that I hit with my truck. Or, I would have waited until it actually was deer season, then posted it and said look at what I killed.

It is kinda jacked up to jump on Collard for picking the deer up afterwards though. If it is a law that you can't pick up roadkill because it isn't deer season, then that is a pretty dumb law. If it is illegal, I doubt if they made it legal, people would just start hitting deer in their vehicles, on purpose. If they did, hopefully they will be mortally wounded in the process, because they don't need to reproduce. I don't really see why that would be a law, it would be easy for a game warden to check to see if the deer had entry or exit wounds and determine whether the deer was taken by weapon or vehicle.

Plus, I'd rather someone pick it up and use the meat than it sit on the side of the road decompose and go to waste. Otherwise, it is the equivalent of shooting a deer and leaving it there in the woods.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *HaterAide (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (12/12/2009)*
> ...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Collard (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HaterAide (12/12/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *Collard (12/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HaterAide (12/12/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Now that's just mean. I'm gonna take my ball and go home. 

Seems the defensive ones are the ones that played forum warden. I could eally give an ats rass. Lighten up.

Oh and since many don't know what I look like here's a pic of me fishing. Now the next time I post a pic of somebody you'll know if it's me or not.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

now that's funny


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (12/13/2009)*Now that's just mean. I'm gonna take my ball and go home.
> 
> Seems the defensive ones are the ones that played forum warden. I could eally give an ats rass. Lighten up.
> 
> Oh and since many don't know what I look like here's a pic of me fishing. Now the next time I post a pic of somebody you'll know if it's me or not.




NOW YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR!!!

That is NOT Collard. It's my ex wife waiting for me to park the truck.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Have fun trying to find your ball. I kicked it into the woods so you couldn't play with it anymore.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Just across the Railroad tracks how far is that.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

In the bottom just before the first house on the left, if headed East.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

You guys can't stop yet, this thread is gettin to be damn entertaining! Sorry for the hell you caught collard, didn't realize it was immoral to scrape up a nice buck killed on the road. Can't wait for the day a buck runs out in front of me so I can leave him for the buzzards while I go home to fix my truck. As far as holding back details on the original post, I didn't notice where it was intentionally misleading. my $.02


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

No hell on this end. It was quite entertaining I thought too. I work with the king of all idiots, so, I'm used to it. HereI am at work........see.........idiots


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (12/15/2009)*No hell on this end. It was quite entertaining I thought too. I work with the king of all idiots, so, I'm used to it. HereI am at work........see.........idiots


Leave Elton alone !!!:shedevil


----------



## FLIPPER 10W-40 (Jun 24, 2010)

I just read this whole post........Some of you guys are just pure IDIOTS.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

haha... nice 2nd post dude. dredge up a 6 month old thread and call people idiots. nice!

i remember this thread. laughed my butt off.


----------

